# CR 5971 Signature Stamps



## dcarr (Sep 2, 2008)

AM I understanding this correctly? This applies to all Medicare medical records, not just hospice, and that signature stamps are not valid on lab slips, test reqs, or any medical records. I keep hearing differing opinions.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 2, 2008)

That's my understanding, also.


http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/SE0829.pdf

"The purpose of this notice is to provide guidance to providers/suppliers and Medicare contractors on the use of stamped signatures. Note that stamped signatures are not acceptable on any medical record."


----------



## valleycoder (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats my understanding as well.


----------

